
If your iOS 11 device unexpectedly restarts repeatedly on or after December 2 - rosstex
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208332
======
lostgame
You know what would help shit like this?

Letting us downgrade iOS.

I get it. It means potential security exploits.

But at least let us make the choice wether we’d prefer those to shiny new, and
different issues that seem to be growing in number.

Please? No?

Fine, I’ll wait for the jailbreak and collect the goddamn SHSH blobs or
whatever, if that’s how far you’ll make me go.

My, how lucky you are that GarageBand iOS has no peers (namely its integration
with Logic), or I’d downgrade to a dumb phone and start carrying a palm pilot
again.

~~~
enraged_camel
Are there any operating systems that offer an seamless, out-of-the-box
downgrade option? When I first upgraded from windows 7 to 10 I remember
wanting to go back and finding out that it was an incredibly convoluted
process. Although I guess with iOS you just can’t downgrade, period.

~~~
ac29
Some Android manufacturers provide "factory images" allowing you to completely
wipe your phone and reinstall any version supported on the hardware. Google is
probably the best, maintaining an archive of every version released for the
phones they sell.

------
Karupan
Not one word of apology from Apple! The workaround involves turning off
notifications individually for every app, and then turning them on after the
update. If this were any other manufacturer, they would be burnt at the stake.
But we somehow let Apple get away with it.

~~~
ClassyJacket
Would we? We didn't burn LG at the stake for bootloops. We don't burn
Microsoft at the stake for updating Windows 1p in the middle of work. Plenty
of Android phones have had problems. If anything I feel like Apple gets more
flak for every little thing, it just so happens this week they've had two
genuinely really bad ones.

~~~
JHonaker
Let's not forget that other than people being a bit mad, all those bulging
battery packs from Samsung seems to be largely, and quickly, forgotten. I even
saw a review of the new one that had a "Doesn't explode" in the Pros column.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Nobody made excuses for Samsung, which finally couldn't market its way out of
being regarded as one of the poorest quality Android phone manufacturers that
sells in the US.

I'll put the reaction to Apple's screwups on the same level as the reaction to
LG's when I see a class action lawsuit.

~~~
bsimpson
The Verge just named the Samsung S8 the second best phone you can buy right
now, after the iPhone X:

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/24/15914934/best-
smartphone-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/24/15914934/best-smartphone-
apple-ios-google-android)

~~~
lern_too_spel
Two of the worst quality phones available, as we all now know. This only
reflects poorly on The Verge.

~~~
derefr
Please name the phone that is in your opinion the _best_ quality phone
available, to calibrate this statement.

~~~
DonHopkins
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWiSIxVlI7w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWiSIxVlI7w)

------
AaronMT
What is happening at Apple? I’m honestly worried for them. Is their QA
department in disarray?

~~~
iagooar
Could it be that the amount of bugs have exploded with the ever-growing
complexity of their software combined with an unsustainable pace to guarantee
solid, reliable software?

It seems like a house of cards right now, and it will only get worse as they
keep having the next crunch time just to deliver on an arbitrary management
deadline...

~~~
jaxondu
Most of the iOS ui SpringBoard bugs are due to them rewriting the codes in
Swift. Many Autolayout bug. Music app can’t even align the play button at
center. Also Craig Federighi is busy with Siri, and busy shooting down Note 8
in social media. I was annoyed when the text replacement bug took one beta to
solve, where the Calculator bug took 5 or 6 releases to solve. And the third
reason is they expect users will actively test iOS for them. With so many bugs
surfaced in media and in released version, my guess is no one is telling them
the bugs during beta. Another reason is iPhone X is iPhone fragmentation with
different home screen UI. You’re are right this will introduce complexity to
the code base. I’m thankful for the touchbar in MacBook Pro and the notch
design in X, both I dislike. This make me realise the many good points in
other platform. Sort of like bursting my Apple fanboy bubble.

~~~
btlr
Curious to know more about your claim that rewriting stuff in Swift causes a
lot of bugs - got any sources on that?

~~~
tatersolid
Rewriting _any_ mostly-working code in _any_ language—even the _exact same
language_ —causes bugs.

It’s been that way since the 1960s.

It “has to be done” sometimes, but put that day off as long as possible.

~~~
btlr
That makes sense I suppose.

------
t0mbstone
Damn it... I literally just wiped my iPhone completely because of this problem
and am now restoring it from scratch. I wish I had read hacker news first!

~~~
runeb
Did it twice! Lost data too. Apples software quality has taken a very
noticeable dive the last year or two. Being an iOS developer used to be very
comfortable. It’s now become a real pain in many ways. Xcode being the worst.

~~~
aplummer
Xcode 9 is definitely an area where I feel like it’s going in the right
direction.

~~~
runeb
Xcode 9 promised a lot, but for me it has been a big disappointment.
SourceKitService still ends up in an endless loop allocating memory and needs
to be kill -9'd every 10 minutes. Switching git branches with a storyboard
open often trips up Xcode and just now crashed my Mac completely. Apple
software quality is not what it used to be.

------
raingrove
A similar bug (not as serious) is happening on macOS:
[https://robservatory.com/month-13-is-out-of-
bounds/](https://robservatory.com/month-13-is-out-of-bounds/)

------
IgorPartola
Fuuuck. So sorry time. A few years ago I had an iPhone. I liked the iPhone.
One day in the middle of the night the iPhone started flashing its screen at
me. I woke up and tried restarting it. It didn’t work. The iPhone was in a
loop of some kind and restarting it sent it back into the same state. Being as
it was my only alarm clock, I tried to do what I could to fix the iPhone.
Restoring it to factory settings via iTunes helped, by restoring from backup
brought the issue back until it suddenly stopped a few hours later. This
happened with some regularity every few months. Then my ex’s iPhone started
doing that too. Then her iPad. Than our upgraded phones. Apple support had
never seen it. And nobody else had either. Eventually I filed a bug with Apple
and also reported it on StackOverflow. The issue was that one of my calendars
was an Exchange calendar and it has some weirdness about representing events
that repeat forever. iOS did not handle that situation well and it sent the
kernel into some sort of panic state. After I actually talked to a support
developer at Apple, they released an update that ended about a year of misery
for me.

Oh and some of you may remember the time that non-recurring alarms just
stopped working one day on all iOS devices.

I still have an iPhone for reasons. But damn, I’d like to have one version of
iOS that doesn’t have quite so many bugs.

------
bluetwo
Jeebus.

I love Apple but Tim has got to tighten that ship.

~~~
nixpulvis
Can the Vasa be "tightened"?

~~~
princekolt
They could try shutting the cannon doors...

~~~
leggomylibro
New iOS11 bug: Firing cannons introduces stability issues.

~~~
nasredin
You are holding them wrong.

------
danaliv
Not to get all "when I was your age we walked uphill both ways and we liked
it," but I really do think the frenetic pace of software updates across the
whole industry these days is insane. In web software I see companies releasing
multiple times per day at the extreme, once a day being more typical, but
still nuts. Things like iOS upgrades are obviously less frequent than that but
still seem so hurried. Why all the rush? It's like the whole industry is on a
massive coke bender. Seriously, let people _use_ your software. The constant
updating just creates a shifting sand under people's feet. I don't need every
product I use to change every week or month, and in fact I find it quite
irritating. Just let me use the product!

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Sadly, the momentum has already built up and people are addicted to the rapid
changes. I don't see this practice stopping any time soon.

------
JustSomeNobody
A lot of people so ios 11 is no more buggy than previous versions, but i
honestly disagree. iOS 11 has just been a mess. They say, wait till the .2 or
.3 release and it'll get better. Sooo... that's 3 to 6 months of using a bug
riddle OS just for it to get good. We're just supposed to put up with that?

I guess we are supposed to.

------
vijaysr
Calculator bug is reproduced on iOS 11.2

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15838308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15838308)

------
deftturtle
Every week I have another reason to be thankful that I didn't upgrade to iOS
11. But those bastards keep downloading the update to my phone and then
telling my that I'm running low on free space. Cannot stand the way Apple
treats users.

------
knodi
the problem is even with how crappy iOS11 is Android phones suck more. I wish
there was an better alternative.

Apple still won't let us change the default browser from Safari to
Chrome/Firefox for links clicked in Mail or iMessage. Its very annoying.

------
ursus_bonum
I think I'll just hold my breath until the next Apple embarrassment.

------
loso
I was just fixing this problem for my dad about an hour ago. He called me
asking what was wrong. A resetting of settings was able to fix it as well
without messing with any data or apps.

------
rekshaw
Interestingly, I copied and pasted the blurb in the newly released Amazon
Comprehend and it detected a negative sentiment with 0.94 confidence (0.0
positive, 0.06 neutral)

------
tigershark
Seriously? I'm really _really_ pleased that I waited before updating to iOS
11. Apple, what are you doing?

------
creep
Welp, time to sell! What a house of cards.

~~~
codeisawesome
How about short? ;-)

------
Odenwaelder
They finally fixed the damn calculator.

------
mouzogu
I don't get all this anger towards "Apple". Ultimately, this and other recent
bugs are human errors and we all make mistakes in our work - most likely due
to a lack of time to do their job properly. I think that is the real issue.

~~~
pjmlp
Because when you pay 700 euros for a phone there is a certain level of quality
expectations.

~~~
bartread
I agree. When you pay the premium for a high end X, whatever X happens to be,
you expect it to be _right_. Probably the main reason I get so stroppy with
these kinds of issues is that I'm time poor and the time I do have I don't
want to spend faffing around dealing with them.

 _Perhaps_ I have an overdeveloped sense of entitlement (genuinely: there is
no irony or sarcasm intended here), but one reason I pay for a premium object,
device or experience is to avoid hassle and friction, so it's pretty
frustrating when that's exactly what I get.

~~~
mikestew
_but one reason I pay for a premium object, device or experience is to avoid
hassle and friction, so it 's pretty frustrating when that's exactly what I
get._

It’s the whole fucking reason I started paying extra for Apple products to
begin with. If I were willing to put up with this kind of sloppiness, I have a
variety of options for less money.

------
harshitaisanerd
Happened with me yesterday and deleted all of my Chrome tabs:(

------
partycoder
Apple has officially jumped the shark.

------
spayu61
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15830149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15830149)

------
DrinkWater
Oh Apple :(

